# Farben werden verzerrt dargestellt



## sipoh (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit tritt konsequent das Problem auf, dass sich Farben auf meinem Monitor verzerrt darstellen. Speziell das Schwarz bekommt ein grünes Raster im Halbbogen. Ich habe testweise mal einen Laptop an den Monitor angeschlossen. Da war alles Bestens. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass meine Grafikkarte eine weg hat?


----------



## sipoh (30. Mai 2009)

Also: Ich habe eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut. Nun ist es besser, aber nicht perfekt. Bei manchen Verläufen von Grafiken etc. kriselt es noch grün, obwohl kein grün in der Grafik ist. Was ist das nur?!


----------

